# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Κατανάλωση τροφοδοτικού σε standby

## Πατέντες

Καλησπέρα φίλοι!
Σε έναν υπολογιστή 10ετιας που έχω σύνδεσα ένα πολύμετρο, σε σειρά ασφαλώς, και μετράω την κατανάλωση.
Ενώ είναι κλειστός ο υπολογιστής ή κατανάλωση είναι 98mA X 220 = 22W! 
Αν κλείσω τον διακόπτη που υπάρχει πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, δεν μηδενίζει, αλλά πέφτει στα 23mA X 220 = 5W!!! 
Μου φαίνεται κάπως αυτό, τι λέτε; Φταίει το τροφοδοτικό, κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα;
Όταν βγάζω την πρίζα, τότε μηδενίζει. 
Το σύστημα ειναι
Μητρική Asus P5E
Επεξεργαστής Q6600 @3.0 Ghz
Ram 6Gb 2X2Gb και 2X1Gb
Gpu Asus Gtx 750ti OC 2Gb
Σκληροί δίσκοι
2X Ssd 64Gb
1X 150Gb
1X 250Gb
1x 160 gb
1x Dvd

----------


## Πατέντες

Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να φταίει το πολύμετρο μου. Μου έκανε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα και μύρισε. Το άνοιξα και είδα κάποιες γραμμές στην πλακέτα λιωμένες. Θα το μετρήσω αύριο με άλλο πολύμετρο και θα σας ενημερώσω ξανά, αν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## SProg

Γιατι δεν κοιτας τι λεει ο κατασκευαστης; 

Δες ποσο σου λεει κατασκευαστης και συγκρινε το με αυτο που μετρας χωρις τα περιφερειακα που αναφερεις.

----------


## pstratos

Προσοχή  98mA X 220 = 22VA   κάι όχι  W.   To pf σε τόσο χαμηλό ρεύμα μπορεί να είναι πολύ χαμηλό

----------


## Πατέντες

Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Δεν είναι σωστό ότι 220v X 98mA ισούται με 22 watts;
Αν και όπως έγραψα στο δεύτερο post μάλλον είναι λάθος του πολύμετρο!

----------


## vasilllis

> Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Δεν είναι σωστό ότι 220v X 98mA ισούται με 22 watts;
> Αν και όπως έγραψα στο δεύτερο post μάλλον είναι λάθος του πολύμετρο!



Kανε μερικες μετρησεις σε αναλογα ρευματα να διαπιστωσεις αν λειτουργει σωστα η οχι το πολυμετρο.
V* A=VA(βολταμπερ).ΕΙναι φαινομενη ισχυς.Η πραγματικη ειναι φαινομενη ισχυς*συνημιτονο.Αυτη μετραει η δεη με τα οικιακα ρολογια.

----------


## pstratos

Στο εναλλασσόμενο P= V * I * cos(φ).  Μόνο σε βατικό φορτίο ισχύει αυτό που λές. Τα τροφοδοτικά έχουν συνήθως cos(φ) ~ 0.5  (και σε περιπτώσεις πολύ μικρού φορτίου μπορεί και ακόμα λιγότερο). Έτσι η πραγματική ισχύς που καταναλώνεται είναι πολύ μικρότερη από τα 22W   (η φαινόμενη ισχύς είναι όντως 22VA).
Για αυτό το λόγο τα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά έχουν PFC (power factor correction) για να προσαρμόζουν την κατανάλωσή τους ώστε να μοιάζει με ωμικό καταναλώτη (αλλά οχι σε όλο το φάσμα της ισχύος τους)

----------


## IRF

Τα 5W που αναφέρεις είναι άεργος ισχύς από τον πυκνωτή που είναι μεταξύ φάσης ουδ.Αν το αφήσεις για 30 λεπτά ακόμα, με κλειστό τον διακόπτη *και το όργανο μέτρησης συνδεδεμένο*, μετρά 5W ακόμα :Confused1: ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Με ποιο μηχάνημα μετράς την ένταση; Μήπως μετράς την εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή;;

----------


## Πατέντες

Δηλαδή το σωστό είναι 220V X 98mA X 0.5 cof = 10.5W περίπου, αν το cof είναι 0.5; ή πάλι λάθος το λέω;
Με μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα μετράω 60mA αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστή είναι η τιμή που μου βγάζει!
Αύριο θα πάρω ένα καινούριο γιατί το άλλο, από το βραχυκύκλωμα έλιωσαν οι γραμμές της πλακέτας.... Αυτά παθαίνεις άμα κάνεις πειράματα.... το είχα στα mA και πήγα να μετρήσω τάση....

----------


## Πατέντες

> Τα 5W που αναφέρεις είναι άεργος ισχύς από τον πυκνωτή που είναι μεταξύ φάσης ουδ.Αν το αφήσεις για 30 λεπτά ακόμα, με κλειστό τον διακόπτη *και το όργανο μέτρησης συνδεδεμένο*, μετρά 5W ακόμα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;Με ποιο μηχάνημα μετράς την ένταση; Μήπως μετράς την εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή;;



Δεν το άφησα τόσο πολύ με τον διακόπτη κλειστό. Το πολύμετρό μου ήταν ένα Mastech https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4506327/Mastech-MS8239C.html αυτό στο link.
Σίγουρα θα είχα θέμα με το πολύμετρο και ποιο πριν και δεν θα το είχα καταλάβει.
Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα, με το που κλείνω τον διακόπτη μηδενίζει.

----------


## IRF

> Δεν το άφησα τόσο πολύ με τον διακόπτη κλειστό. 
> Σίγουρα θα είχα θέμα με το πολύμετρο και ποιο πριν και δεν θα το είχα καταλάβει.
> Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα, με το που κλείνω τον διακόπτη μηδενίζει.



Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα δεν νομίζω να μετρά τόσο μικρά ρεύματα.
Αξίζει να το αφήσεις μισή ωρα να δούμε

----------


## Πατέντες

> Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα δεν νομίζω να μετρά τόσο μικρά ρεύματα.
> Αξίζει να το αφήσεις μισή ωρα να δούμε



Κι εγώ το πιστεύω αυτό. Είναι σίγουρα για μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις ρεύματος.
Από αύριο πλέον, με καινούριο πολύμετρο που θα αγοράσω θα το ξαναελέγξω και θα επανέλθω!

Υ.Γ. Δεν θα ανοίξω θέμα ''Ποιο πολύμετρο να πάρω''!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## nick1974

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι!
> Σε έναν υπολογιστή 10ετιας που έχω σύνδεσα ένα πολύμετρο, σε σειρά ασφαλώς, και μετράω την κατανάλωση.
> Ενώ είναι κλειστός ο υπολογιστής ή κατανάλωση είναι 98mA X 220 = 22W! 
> Αν κλείσω τον διακόπτη που υπάρχει πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, δεν μηδενίζει, αλλά πέφτει στα 23mA X 220 = 5W!!! 
> Μου φαίνεται κάπως αυτό, τι λέτε; Φταίει το τροφοδοτικό, κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα;
> Όταν βγάζω την πρίζα, τότε μηδενίζει. 
> Το σύστημα ειναι
> Μητρική Asus P5E
> Επεξεργαστής Q6600 @3.0 Ghz
> ...




ολα τα στοιχεια τα εγραψες εκτος απο το μονο που μας ενδιαφερει, δηλαδη το τροφοδοτικο  :Tongue2: 
Οτι ειναι παλιο (775 65nm cpu) φυσικα και σημαινει λιγο παραπανω καταναλωση (τον ειχα κι εγω καποτε τον c2q 6600... δε θυμαμαι που εφτανε, νοπμιζω 180w κλοκαρισμενος? ) και φυσικα και οι παμπαλαιοι hdd τραβανε κι αυτοι κατι τις, κι η 750ti εννωειται, αλλα ολα αυτα ΑΦΟΥ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ  :Tongue2: .
Σε standby μονο το τροφοδοτικο τραβαει ρευμα και ενα ελαχιστο ανευ σημασιας παει στο mobo.
An πχ το τροφοδοτικο ειναι κανενα turboX, deer η τιποτα τετοιο δεν αποκλειεται να τραβαει οσο θελει.
Αν τωρα εχει καποιο σωστο τροφοδοτικο βλεπεις πρωτ απ ολα για θεμα πολυμετρου, κι αν οντως μετραει σωστα τοτε κοιτας για καποια γηρανση/βλαβη τροφοδοτικου

----------


## Πατέντες

Ναι, σωστή παρατήρηση!!!  :Biggrin: 
Το τροφοδοτικό είναι το LC6600 GP2 v 2.3

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/a...lc6600gp2-v23/
εδω παντως λεει 0,3w

----------


## Πατέντες

Έχει ένα πρόβλημα το link. Ενώ είναι το ίδιο μοντέλο, τα στοιχεία δεν είναι ίδια.
Στα rail των 12v τα ampere είναι 19 και 17 αντίστοιχα και στα 3.3 και 5 είναι 35 και 40.
 Θα μου πεις, μπορεί να είναι κάποιο ορθογραφικό λάθος ή κάποιο μοντέλο για συγκεκριμένες χώρες με άλλα στοιχεία. Αν κοιτάξεις για φωτογραφίες, θα δεις ότι το ίδιο μοντέλο κυκλοφορεί με 2 διαφορετικές τιμές εντάσεων.
Αλλα σίγουρα, δεν θα είναι διαφορετικό όσο αναφορά το standby.

----------


## Πατέντες

Επανέρχομαι!
Τελικά, πριν κάψω το παλιό μου πολύμετρο, ήταν σωστή η τιμή που έπαιρνα.
Ξαναμετρώντας παίρνω 98mA. Τι λέτε;

----------


## nick1974

> Τι λέτε;




οτι παιζει να σαι κι ο μονος που αγορασε αυτο το τροφοδοτικο οποτε καντους κι ενα review  :Lol: 
Τετοιες μαρκες δεν εχουν και τις καλυτερες κριτικες οποτε τι το ψαχνεις? 
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5172
http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10062


Το οτι καποιο γραψαν 1-2 θετικες στο skroutz επειδη με 150 ευρω πηραν 1000ρι 80+ δε σημαινει πως αυτη η αξιολογηση ισχυει και σε βαθος χρονου.
Εστιασου σε αλλαγη τροφοδοτικου για μενα, ειτε υπαρχει πραγματικα θεμα ειτε οχι, και μονο λογο brand...  :Wink:

----------


## Πατέντες

Τον υπολογιστή τον είχα πάρει μεταχειρισμένο πριν από 3 χρόνια. Δεν το έβαλα εγώ το τροφοδοτικό.
600w λέει ότι είναι!

----------


## Πατέντες

Αφαίρεσα τελείως το τροφοδοτικό από τον υπολογιστή και το έβαλα στον πάγκο!
Με ανοιχτό τον διακόπτη μετράω 98mA χωρίς να έχει τίποτα επάνω του.
Με κλειστό τον διακόπτη μετά από 30 λεπτά εξακολουθεί να δίνει κατανάλωση 22mA.
Θα το αφήσω και θα το ξαναμετρησω αύριο.
Εν τω μεταξύ, ο λόγος που το μέτρησα ήταν περισσότερο για να δω πόση κατανάλωση έχει standby, idle και full.

----------


## nick1974

κοιτα, αν θες να το εμβαθυνουμε τεχνικα τα χουν παιξει τα βαριστορ και οι πυκνωτες, ΑΛΛΑ...
...οκ, ο υπολογιστης ειναι εποχης 775, ομως για αρκετες χρησεις δεν παυει να ειναι ενας λειτουργικοτατος υπολογιστης (ο Nill Armstrong θα εδινε εναμισι νεφρο να χε ενα τετοιο στον Απολλωνα) που στεκεται ανετοτατα για πολλες χρησεις (ακομα και για light gaming αν καποιος παιζει moba, η non AAA mmo και πολλα αλλα παιχνιδια). Επισεις για απλη οικιακη χρηση τυπου internet, office, entertainment κτλ σιγουρα δεν αντιμετωπιζει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα, οπως επισεις θα μπορουσε να λειτουργησει αψογα και σε καποια συνθεση home theater η για κατεβαστηρι η για home server, η σα δευτερος υπολογιστης (βασικα αν τα ΑΑΑ games δεν ειναι το ζητουμενο και για πρωτος) και με σχεδον 3000 passmark σιγουρα εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη επεξεργαστικη ισχυ απ οποιοδηποτε ταμπλετακι. Κριμα λοιπον δεν ειναι να του χεις αυτη την αθλια μπακατελα για τροφοδοτικο?
Αφου η καρτα δεν τραβαει ιδιεταιρη ισχυ, και δε νομιζω να πας σε αναβαθμιση καρτας γραφικων σε ενα τετοιο μηχανημα, ενα 600ρακι σε υπερκαλυπτει (να μη πω και μικροτερο). Τετοιας ισχυος τροφοδοτικα μπορεις να τα βρεις σε τιμες χωμα (ακομα και EVGA βρισκεις με ενα 50ρικο!!!! ) 

Η αποψη μου ειναι μπες skroutz και ψαξε evga, thermaltake, corsair, coolermaster και λοιπα σοβαρα brands και παρε ενα τροφοδοτικακι της προκοπης. (νταξει δε λεω να παρεις κανενα seasonic, δεν αξιζει το μηχανημα κατι τετοιο αλλα τουλαχιστο απεφυγε τις πατσαβουριες). Στην τελικη ATX τροφοδοτικο ειναι, και να το πεταξεις το μηχανημα ολο και σε καποιο αλλο θα το χρησιμοποιησεις.
Αν τωρα δε θες να δωσεις χρηματα για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα λογο παλαιοτητας μπες σε κανενα insomnia και βρες ενα used καποιου σωστου brand







> http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/a...lc6600gp2-v23/
> εδω παντως λεει 0,3w




κι εσυ τωρα εδεσες κομπο "τεχνικα χαρακτηρηστικα" σε brands τροφοδοτικων "μιας χρησης"?  :Tongue2:

----------

vasilllis (16-05-18)

----------


## alefgr

Για να κάνεις σωστή μέτρηση της idle κατανάλωσης, είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης, που υπολογίζει μαζί και το συνημίτονο για να σου βγάλει την ισχύ. Μόνο με ένα αμπερόμετρο δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Πατέντες

Τον υπολογιστή αυτόν τον έχω για τα παιδιά, κατά βάσει, για ελαφριά προς μέτρια χρήση. Βέβαια, καμιά φορά παίζει Cod Ghost με μεσαίες προς υψηλές ρυθμίσεις σε FHD με 55 - 60fps σταθερά.
Γενικά δεν είναι εύκολο να αγοράσεις καινούριο Pc όταν την παλεύεις ακόμα με αυτό!
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο διακόπτης; Δεν είναι περίεργο, που ενώ τον κλείνω, αυτό εξακολουθεί να τραβάει ρεύμα;

----------


## vasilllis

> Τον υπολογιστή αυτόν τον έχω για τα παιδιά, κατά βάσει, για ελαφριά προς μέτρια χρήση. Βέβαια, καμιά φορά παίζει Cod Ghost με μεσαίες προς υψηλές ρυθμίσεις σε FHD με 55 - 60fps σταθερά.
> Γενικά δεν είναι εύκολο να αγοράσεις καινούριο Pc όταν την παλεύεις ακόμα με αυτό!
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο διακόπτης; Δεν είναι περίεργο, που ενώ τον κλείνω, αυτό εξακολουθεί να τραβάει ρεύμα;



Βγάλε από το τροφοδοτικό όλες τις γραμμές και μέτρα

----------


## Πατέντες

> Βγάλε από το τροφοδοτικό όλες τις γραμμές και μέτρα



Το έκανα, αυτό. Το έβγαλα τελείως από τον υπολογιστή και το μέτρησα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο.

----------


## nepomuk

Ενα ελαττωματικο τροφοδοτικο ειναι πηγη πολλων και ανεξηγητων προβληματων.
Μπορει να "καψει" σκληρους δισκους  και αλλα  εξαρτηματα.Δεν ειναι ασπρο -μαυρο , λειτουργει δεν λειτουργει.
Αρκετες φορες  φαινεται οτι λειτουργει , στη πραξη ομως ...  πχ  οι θυρες USB δεν λειτουργουν σωστα  και 
η αιτια  αποδεικνυεται οτι ειναι το τροφοδοτικο .
Αστοχιες συμβαινουν και με τα  επωνυμα  .
Με 30 ευρω και ενα "ανωνυμο" αλλα δοκιμασμενο ,της προκοπης ησυχαζεις  ,αλλοιως 50ρικο και το εχεις  καβατζα για το μελλον .

----------


## vasilllis

Αφού το έβγαλες τελείως δεν φταίει το μπούτον



> Το έκανα, αυτό. Το έβγαλα τελείως από τον υπολογιστή και το μέτρησα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το ίδιο.

----------


## Πατέντες

> Αφού το έβγαλες τελείως δεν φταίει το μπούτον



Εννοώ το μπουτον που είναι πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, που, υποτίθεται ότι κλείνει την παροχή.

----------


## mikemtb

> Εννοώ το μπουτον που είναι πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, που, υποτίθεται ότι κλείνει την παροχή.



Επάνω στο τροφοδοτικό δεν είναι μπορούν αλλα διακόπτης Ο/Ι  ο οποίος κόβει την παροχή των 230v. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να τραβάει ρεύμα με κλειστό διακόπτη (ανοιχτό κυκλωμα)
Άρα το πολυμετρο μάλλον είναι λίγο gtp(k)




> Η αμπεροτσιμπίδα, με το που κλείνω τον διακόπτη μηδενίζει.



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

Κοίτα, 2 πολύμετρα που βγάζουν την ίδια μέτρηση GTP;
Δεν είναι τίποτα απίθανο βέβαια! :Unsure:

----------


## nestoras

Πως κανεις την αμπερομετρηση;
Εχεις κοψει το καλωδιο με το IEC  βυσμα;

----------


## nick1974

> Τον υπολογιστή αυτόν τον έχω για τα παιδιά, κατά βάσει, για ελαφριά προς μέτρια χρήση. Βέβαια, καμιά φορά παίζει Cod Ghost με μεσαίες προς υψηλές ρυθμίσεις σε FHD με 55 - 60fps σταθερά.
> Γενικά δεν είναι εύκολο να αγοράσεις καινούριο Pc όταν την παλεύεις ακόμα με αυτό!
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο διακόπτης; Δεν είναι περίεργο, που ενώ τον κλείνω, αυτό εξακολουθεί να τραβάει ρεύμα;



Μα κανείς δεν είπε να πάρεις νέο μηχάνημα. (Και να πάρεις πάλι όπως σου γραψα  αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται  για αρκετά πράματα) Καινούργιο τροφοδοτικό θες.
Και "καλό" να ηταν το συγκεκριμένο πάλι ήθελε πέταμα, πόσο μάλλον που χει και προβλήματα.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου σε τέτοια brands μην ψάχνεις που είναι το πρόβλημα. Απλά θεώρησε ότι ήταν για πέταμα απ' τη μέρα που σχεδιάστηκε, και πάρε ένα κανονικό brand. 
Σε 600ρακι με ένα 50ρικο παίρνεις αριστο τροφοδοτικό με 5-10 χρόνια εγγυηση

Τώρα αν ψάχνεται εγκυκλοπαιδικά για το πρόβλημα, το εμφανες είναι κάτι πυκνωτές στα 220 και τα βαριστορ.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Πατέντες

> Πως κανεις την αμπερομετρηση;
> Εχεις κοψει το καλωδιο με το IEC  βυσμα;



Έκοψα την φάση από ένα παλιό καλώδιο και ανάμεσα συνδέω το πολύμετρο. Έχω κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις!!!
Current-Measurement.jpg

----------


## nestoras

> Τώρα αν ψάχνεται εγκυκλοπαιδικά για το πρόβλημα, το εμφανες είναι κάτι πυκνωτές στα 220 και τα βαριστορ



Τα βαριστορ θα επρεπε να του ριχνουν ασφαλεια (εκτος κι αν η κατασταση λειτουργιας τους ειναι σε απροσδιοριστια) ενω οι αντιπαρασιτικοι πυκνωτες (συνηθως συνδεδεμενοι προς τη γειωση) θα επρεπε να ριχνουν τον ΔΔΕ του σπιτιου.

Παναγιωτη, κανε μια μετρηση βαζωντας το φις στην πριζα αναποδα (ουσιαστικα να μετρησεις το ρευμα του ουδετερου). ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ!!

----------

mikemtb (16-05-18)

----------


## Πατέντες

> Τα βαριστορ θα επρεπε να του ριχνουν ασφαλεια (εκτος κι αν η κατασταση λειτουργιας τους ειναι σε απροσδιοριστια) ενω οι αντιπαρασιτικοι πυκνωτες (συνηθως συνδεδεμενοι προς τη γειωση) θα επρεπε να ριχνουν τον ΔΔΕ του σπιτιου.
> 
> Παναγιωτη, κανε μια μετρηση βαζωντας το φις στην πριζα αναποδα (ουσιαστικα να μετρησεις το ρευμα του ουδετερου). ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ!!



Οκ θα το δω. Να βάλω και κάνα δυο φώτο μήπως και είναι κάτι απλό και γλυτώσω το 60€.
1526481582647210758081.jpg
15264816214681715243306.jpg

----------


## gep58

εμ αφού έχει έναν τεράστιο 0,68μ πάνω στο IEC plug πως δεν θα έχει κατανάλωση με κλειστό διακόπτη. Πρόσεχε γιατί αυτό είναι επικίνδυνο να υποστείς ηλεκτροσοκ αν ακουμπήσεις τις 2 ακίδες του βύσματος τροφοδοσίας ή τις ακίδες της πρίζας schuko από την άλλη πλευρά κι ας έχεις κλείσει τον διακόπτη!

----------


## Πατέντες

Όπως και να βάλω το φις δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην κατανάλωση.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι χαλασμένος και να το κάνει αυτό; Να τον βγάλω να τον μετρήσω;

----------


## nestoras

ή ειμαι στραβός ή δε βλεπω τον διακοπτη....

Στραβος τελικα.

Οπως ειναι ο διακοπτης, η μοναδικη καταναλωση φασης/ουδετερου ειναι ομεγαλος πυκνωτης πανω στο IEC βυσμα 0.68uF.

----------


## Πατέντες

Τα δύο κόκκινα καλώδια κάτω από το φις

----------


## gep58

> ή ειμαι στραβός ή δε βλεπω τον διακοπτη....
> 
> Στραβος τελικα.
> 
> Οπως ειναι ο διακοπτης, η μοναδικη καταναλωση φασης/ουδετερου ειναι ομεγαλος πυκνωτης πανω στο IEC βυσμα 0.68uF.



είναι κάτω από το IEC κι έχουν αυτόν τον πυκνωτή πριν τον διακόπτη πάνω στο βύσμα και χωρίς bleeder. Είναι τρελοί οι κινέζοι.

----------


## Πατέντες

> είναι κάτω από το IEC κι έχουν αυτόν τον πυκνωτή πριν τον διακόπτη πάνω στο βύσμα και χωρίς bleeder. Είναι τρελοί οι κινέζοι.



Νομίζω πως υπάρχει. 
1526486957949297016026.jpg
Edit
Έβγαλα τον πυκνωτή και τον μέτρησα. Είναι πεσμένος. Έβαλα έναν στα ίδια μF και εννοείται ότι η κατανάλωση με κλειστό τον διακόπτη, ανέβηκε!
Επίσης, έκανα δοκιμή χωρίς τον πυκνωτή και δεν έχει κατανάλωση. 
Αλλα όταν τον ανοίγω έχει κατανάλωση της τάξεως των 68mA

----------


## gep58

Οκ ευτυχώς που υπάρχει κι ας μην φαίνεται εύκολα. Πιστεύω ότι αυτός που έβαλες είναι τύπου Χ2 ΜΚΡ στα 275VAC. Άρα αν θέλεις να μην έχεις καθόλου κατανάλωση με διακόπτη OFF τότε το ένα άκρο του πυκνωτή και της αντίστασης από τον αριστερό ακροδέκτη του βύσματος θα τα πας πάνω στον αριστερό ακροδέκτη του διακόπτη. Εννοείται ότι στο standby θα υπάρχει αυτή η κατανάλωση όπως υπάρχει σε όλα τα τροφοδοτικά.

----------


## Πατέντες

Το πήρα από ένα ξένο site. 
Μάλλον, όπως μου είχε πει και ο Στράτος και ο Βασίλης, αυτό που μετράω είναι VA και δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα watt, αλλά δεν το καταλάβαινα!!!
Αν είχε πρόβλημα και τραβούσε 20 wattαπο το τίποτα, δεν θα είχε αυξημένη θερμοκρασία; 
In a previous post I asked if you were measuring watts or VA.  I have now remeasured my system and I am pretty sure that you have been measuring VA.  (I know you said watts, but I think that either you or your meter is mistaken.)



My power meter this evening reports the following...

Mains voltage 244V (a bit higher than normal for me, but makes little difference to the other readings).
Mains frequency 49.9Hz (very normal)
Meter only, no cable - 2W;  9VA  (clearly a measurement error)
Meter with cable, no PSU - 2W; 9VA  (still clearly a measurement error)
Hard off at PSU switch - 1W; 15VA (this caused by some out of phase current through mains filter components)
PSU switch on, mother board not powered up (no Wake-On-Lan) - 1W; 25VA (out of phase current through filters and very poor power factor near zero power)
Server spinning up all 8 green drives - 118W; 135VA (note power factor much better at normal power levels, so VA only a bit more than watts)
Server running (idle) but all 8 green drives spinning - 75W; 89VA
Server running (idle) with all 8 green drives stopped - 39W, 58VA
Your original figures of 16 and 32 are very similar to my VA figures when looking at the power supply with either no load or minimal load, but it is important to note that they are VA figures and not power consumed in watts.  The electricity company won't like a poor power factor loading but it is really only at very low power levels and therefore not that significant.  You will only be paying for the actual watt-hour figure as measured by your utility meter

----------

